# Lottie



## AlbertFalcor (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to post this thread so that if anyone else reads it or searches it may help them, im not quite sure how it will but if it can save one person some heartache then its worth it.

Lottie was 9, a couple of months away from her 10th birthday. To all intense and purposes she was perfectly healthy, regular check ups, vaccinations no real signs of arthritis, nothing.

My dad took her out for her walk on sunday morning like normal, everything was fine, she was fine when she came home. about half an hour after coming home mum couldnt find lottie, her and dad searched the house calling her name and nothing, they found her in the garden snuggled right under a bush not very responsive, she looked spaced out and barely seemed to recognise them, she didnt want food/treats. they phoned the emergency vet - normal things to check and noone was sure what it could be as the symptoms were just too vague. the decision was made to take her to the vet, her gums were VERY pale by then but she had picked up immeasurably, she was a little unsteady on her feet but she was taking 90% of offered treats.

the vet scanned her abdomen and they could see something was very wrong, the suspicion was it was her spleen and ruptured with a growth on it, they did emergency surgery immediately, the vet called to say that it was a tumour and it was the size of a melon, she couldnt actually see what it was attached to. she said she had never seen anythin like it and that it was a unique case. she was gong to try and keep taking pieces of to see if she could work out what it might be attached to. she called back minutes later to say it was the liver. she would never recover and there was only one fair thing to do.

in the space of 6 hours that was it.

lottie was a wonderful loyal companion, she loved everyone and she will be missed by everyone, all the people in the street who knew her when she went out on her walks, my dog albie and her family. 

may she rest in peace and be reunited with her protector sandy and may they run and play happily together and be waiting for us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't tell you HOW SORRY I AM about your Lottie. What you describe sounds exactly like what happened to our Snobear, Samoyed, who was around the same age. The vet said it was hemangiosarcoma and they did exploratory surgery and it was on his liver. We decided to say goodbye to our Dear Boy, while he was under anethesia. You did the right thing for your girl!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

How devastating for you and your family. May your sweet girl rest in peace.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. Such a tragic and familiar story with your sweet Lottie. I lost my Tess in April, we did have several days between diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma and when she passed, she had a similar ultrasound result as your girl. And the day she died her symptoms were almost exactly like your dear girl. Hugs to you, and rest in peace, Lottie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the tragic loss of Lottie. This is such a tragic way for you to loose her. We lost our girl Di to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. This disease takes way too many of our golden kids. Keeping you in our thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss of Lottie. I know how hard it is to loose a beloved companion. My she run free while waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. This sounds so much like what happened to our Lillie girl New Year's Day. So devastating and such a horrible helpless feeling.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I am so very very sorry. This is how I lost my Nugget with only 1 day notice. Our vet said she had hemangioscarcoma. I'm so sorry you didn't get the chance to say good-bye. Please show us some pictures when you feel up to it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Lottie. Cancer sucks.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss - We had similar with both Kelly and Ginny, they gave no sign whatsover until the day that we lost them - they are so stoic in illness. It is hard for us to get our minds around it when it happens like this

Lottie will be running free at the bridge, and she knows that because you loved her so much you let her go peacefully.

Run free, play hard with Sandy and sleep softly


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry about your dear Lottie. She sounds like she was a wonderful dog. Thank you for sharing your story with us.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. Rest easy sweet Lottie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Lottie, it's even harder when it's so sudden and unexpected.

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so so sorry. Rest in peace Lottie.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that  
It can happen to anyone of us, I know, so I thank you for sharing...

Peace to Lottie, one more Golden Angel, went to the Bridge...I light the candle for her beautiful soul

Blessings


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So so sorry for your lost. It's a common disease unfortunately. I lost two of my goldens this year and have experienced lost with some of the others on this thread. They call it the silent killer because you don't know there is a problem until it's too late.


----------



## uncle eric (Nov 15, 2011)

Lottie was our darling dog. We had no idea that our daughter had started this thread, but just wanted you all to know that having your thoughts has helped us to start come to terms with her death.

We are Christians and believe that God looks after all he creations, and firmly believe that Lottie has been reunited with her beloved Sandy, who she missed most horribly when he died 4 years ago, and as the poem says, they will now wait patiently for us to join them both


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to lose your Lottie so suddenly. 
My Casey passed suddenly in much the same way. Was happy during his walk that morning, gone due to a bleed, likely from a hemangiosarcoma that evening.
Thinking of you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost Lottie. It's not fair. The very same thing happened to our Simon and I'm still angry about it 3 years later. You have my sincerest sympathies.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Please know my thoughts are with you and your family. It sounds like Lottie had a very full life, and a very loving family....we should all be so lucky....Lottie will be waiting for you at the bridge...Bless you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your sudden loss. 
Rest in peace sweet Lottie.


----------

